# XXL



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What is an XXL Bully?
and who are the major players in the shows?
There are no Bully show out here...the only shows I have seen have been weight pull.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Muggleston and Iron Cross are examples, not the best, of what XLs are. I can't think of any heavy hitters. Nice to see you around again, Angel


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you...i have become a regular...lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Muggleston pup.$5800 ....pff....lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

jon would you consider 1503 bully's xxl? his dogs are pretty big, but then again i don't know much about bullies and how to decipher whether they're xxl or not. hold on lemme get the website...

1503 BULLS - Home

ok i looked and i dont think they're xxl... eep, im bad at finding xxl bullies  but yea, im guessing most you'll find are right around 4 to 5 grand


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Muggleston pup.$5800 ....pff....lol


RIGHT????
I hate to bag on kennels out in the open, but wow. PLUS, the dogs aren't that nice. I guess if you put enough $$ into internet advertising, you can charge what ever for whatever, right?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Nah, I would consider Henry's dogs standards. Man, I LOVE his bullies!
Lemme jump in my photobucket and see what I can find from bully shows here.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Muggleston and Iron Cross are examples, not the best, of what XLs are. I can't think of any heavy hitters. Nice to see you around again, Angel


I wouldnt even CONSIDER Mugglestons. Theyre neither Bullies or APBTs. Theyre ridiculously over-priced, health problem-plagued, behemoths. ICKY!

Mikeland dogs are also some pretty XXL Bullies. I dont really know any of the big hitters?

Is Pokemon considered XXL? Hes an ABKC GrCh. I do believe hes the first dog to GrCh in the ABKC, but dont quote me on that...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Heres a few XXLs I found...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

XL Red
















Cute puppies(LOL)









XL Blues









































Pockets

































Standard
































(ended up meeting this guy 6 months later and got some ink from him LOL)


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> I wouldnt even CONSIDER Mugglestons. Theyre neither Bullies or APBTs. Theyre ridiculously over-priced, health problem-plagued, behemoths. ICKY!
> 
> Mikeland dogs are also some pretty XXL Bullies. I dont really know any of the big hitters?
> 
> Is Pokemon considered XXL? Hes an ABKC GrCh. I do believe hes the first dog to GrCh in the ABKC, but dont quote me on that...


Muggleston is exactly what XLs are... Problem is that you can see the MUTT in them. Pokemon is a standard if I'm not mistaken.
As for Mikeland, I dont know what they're producing right now, all I've ever seen outta them is pockets and extremes. Shoot, one of the few standards they've had is in Lugz' pedigree (Blue Gator)


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I just don't see the problem everyone has with iron cross. Their dogs look pretty decent other then the prices ofcourse, but the last i have been to the site was a long while back and they didnt really look sloppy at all.

But I personally can see so much potential in the xl bullie when properly conditioned Ithink they could make some good big pulldogs, if the big pull dog is what you are into. Ill link you to a couple of sites I have seen.

.: Iron Cross Kennels :.pitbulls, bluepitbulls, pit bull puppies, pit bull kennels, pitbull farm, american pitbull terrier,
Blue Nose Pit Bull Studs

And heres Apollos dad I guess you could consider him xxl hes pretty tall, but only ways in at around 80-85 pounds cut very nicely IMO.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I haven't looked at ICK in a while, been over a year since I've seen his site. I've seen some nice dogs that came off that blood, but never directly from the kennel. Last I knew of, dude was pushing litters like crazy and not really doing anything notable with his stock.
Tell you what Joe, I'ma look at the site right now, and give you an opinion, and again, I don't like bagging kennels, especially when I don't know them or their goals.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, here it is, I remember what's up now.
Prices are up there, most of the dogs are over weight, there's focus on head size, half the bitches had tits to their knees, and there seems to be a lot of focus on image. In that I mean, was it necessary for home boy to flex and make his shoulders stick out for a dog photo? Like, if I big one of these massive scatter bred dogs, I'm gonna be tough. Also, didn't seem to be a lot on the produced page, I know they've had about a million litters, coulda showed us some better stuff, right? 
I will say that he has some beautiful dogs in the bunch. Also, PIT BULLS was thrown around a lot on the site.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> I've seen some nice dogs that came off that blood, but never directly from the kennel


Yea thats what I was trying to get at. I have seen a few nice dogs that came from ICK, not so many directly off his yard. Although I think we can argue that there is some type of potential there whether he realizes it or not.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, like maybe getting fatter each litter isn't really a good idea. I'm not gonna point anyone out, they can themselves, but there are a couple of REALLY nice dogs here at GP that descend from that blood and it's prolly cause there was no focus on size.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im just not an overly large fan of XXL Bullies...I like me some quality Classic/Standards.

However, Joe, I must say I DO like Apollo's daddio. Hes a good looking doggy.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with you Jon my kennel eye has gotten bad lately lol. I just havn't been into the dogs for a min like i was. But im back and trying to find some more info!

Thanx Shantell(am i right?) his dad can work exceptionslly well to I really wouldn't mind seeing him in weightpull, but his owner is slow poking into it lol.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I gotcha man, my eye got bad for a minute too. I had been so wrapped up in my personal life that I almost forgot about what I'm passionate for.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> As for Mikeland, I dont know what they're producing right now, all I've ever seen outta them is pockets and extremes. Shoot, one of the few standards they've had is in Lugz' pedigree (Blue Gator)


Ditto, I've only seen smaller dogs out of mikelands. The representations I had encountered hands on was probably not the best example of the line as far as temperament goes.

Don't forget about the line GK... I haven't heard much from them recently. I wonder what's up.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Now that you mention it.... I haven't heard much of Genghis Khan lately either. Hmmmm


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> I agree with you Jon my kennel eye has gotten bad lately lol. I just havn't been into the dogs for a min like i was. But im back and trying to find some more info!
> 
> Thanx Shantell(am i right?) his dad can work exceptionslly well to I really wouldn't mind seeing him in weightpull, but his owner is slow poking into it lol.


Yea Joe..Shantel it is it! WOO HOO! Good memory! And we need new pics of Apollo and his sexy self.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Joe just told me he might post a couple tonight, but will get some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

If i was looking for a large pull dog that was considered a bully i would look at draw the line kennels and they are proven pullers JMO. my dog is a pretty big bully type i suppose i really want to try him in pulling myself.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

when it comes to the xxls i like chevy(dela cruz) blood and chief (camelot)blood. i would point out that you cant go wrong with a well bred whopper or dagger dog...dz dogs as well


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I like dangerzone to as well as a select few of camelot\peterson xxl red dogs.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

los44 said:


> when it comes to the xxls i like chevy(dela cruz) blood and chief (camelot)blood. i would point out that you cant go wrong with a well bred whopper or dagger dog...dz dogs as well


Alot of people wouldn't call those bullies... If Keith were with us today, he'd call em' bandogges


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Xtreme Bully Pitbull Kennels Blue Pitbulls Pitbull puppies Pitbull Kennels Pit bull Puppies American Blue Pitbulls American Pitbulls Blue Pit Bull Puppies UKC Blue Pitbulls

here you go, i find these dogs to be xxl and Shamrock is


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Whopper dogs rule the pulling ring for the most part, haha seen em' beat by lil game dogs that would have beat them 60 years ago in the pit as well.. LOL. Camelot and Dagger are (OFRNXWHOPPER) Mealers Pitbull Farm also used OFRN to wash that blood, or should we say straiten it up..But also has pure whopper dogs. Some kennels practically have Dogues.. LOL 
Moore's XL A.P.B.T.Moore's XL A.P.B.T. | Home of the XL Rednose apbt | 
Camelot Pits-produce the Finest Quality PitBull Dogs Generation after Generation
Welcome To Mealers Pitbull Farm

Blue dogs and Bully type dogs that are XL in size but still classic in conformation are being wasted as washed to get the XXL hippos, LOL sorry, but these dogs should be conditioned and pushed to accel. .: IRON MAN PITS :.pitbull males, pit bulls, pitbulls, blue pitbulls, bully pitbulls, blue pit bull puppies,american pitbull terrier, working pit bulls, pit bulls on springpole, huge blue pit bulls, blue bully pits, pits, blue pits, blue pitbull pupp
Powerline Kennels - pitbulls for sale - pitbull classified ads - sell pitbull pups - find pitbull breeders
and of course where I have seen the most leathal blue dogs spawn from and add fire or athleticism to any other blue dog,,, , Chaos Kennel of Illinois

Being that I favor the game type, I can still say; There would be ONE hell of a good show and competition of watching these two different bloodlines compete for top MONSTER DOG... I think they should have Hang contest for pulldogs as well, to demonstrate athletic HIPS!!!!!! Let alone test agility and determine if it has a balanced conformation.. Any dog w/ Bull in its name should have a working purpose in what they do.. American Staffordshire Bull Terrier(AmStaff), American Pit Bull Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bull Terrier, AmBulldog, Bullmastiff, etc. etc.. SHOULD.. but as Howard Heinzel said, "when I start breeding for looks, might as well call em' AmStaffs, thats surely what they'll be... ".. . THATS WHAT POLITICS does to our breeds... LOL Let ALONE our COUNTRY.. Politics is just red tape, jargon and banter, confusing the truth delaying accomplishment.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure AmStaffs DONT have BULL in their name, for starters, and then how you gonna say that they are of working purpose and then type a quote by Heinzel in which he knocks the AmStaff by saying they're just for looks? You're confusing man.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I'm pretty sure AmStaffs DONT have BULL in their name, for starters, and then how you gonna say that they are of working purpose and then type a quote by Heinzel in which he knocks the AmStaff by saying they're just for looks? You're confusing man.


Yeh, I know.. Its that devils advocate you have to read the meaning of the message...  AmStaff... WERE APBT couldn't happen, AmStaffBullTerrier Couldnt happen, Am Staff Terrier.. that is all politics controlled by one persons piece of paper over another  Also AKC/ADBA stock all those dogs are considered working quality AmStaffs.. IN GENERAL people don't know WTF they are doing and AmStaff became a fancy name, though some are still gamebred w/ ADBA/UKC ancestory.. Heinzel was the old fashioned dog man, bulldogs pitbulls game dogs all the same stuff, bred for function in the pit... I posted it like that because it prompts people to think, and want to go find the books and knowledge to answer the questions they seek or those I like to rise.... Everything is connected everything is intertwined.. action reatction action reaction w/out end..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Am Staff IS a fancy name, but that was its intended purpose. 
And uh, I love Heinzel, he lived in my area, so I paid most attention to his interviews when I was first studying game dogs.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Alot of people wouldn't call those bullies... If Keith were with us today, he'd call em' bandogges


I agree with you but he would also know that a lot of the xxl bully dogs are based on those breeds...in fact I talked with him a lot about the bigger dogs, he taught me quite a bit about them. Check the peds, you'll see the dagger/whopper/dz dogs.

I look at it like this why deal with the middle man when you can deal with the source.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Amstaffs are just bred for show. That is their purpose from the beginning....the pit dogs show counter part.


----------

